# Some Shots From Last Night



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)




----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Those look great Eric. You're making magic with that camera.


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Nice work, keep it up!


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Awesome Pictures!
Did you also touch them up in PS?


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Awesome Pictures!
> Did you also touch them up in PS?



I just added the tags on PS.


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

good work, really like the one's of the bridge (blue)


----------



## snookman716 (Jul 1, 2013)

wow what camera those are frickin sick!


----------

